# Schug/Accucraft announce a Harz 996101 Livsteamer



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally somebody offers a livesteamer for the Harz Metre Gauge line in 1 : 22,5

http://accucraft.de/Produkte/1_22_5/Dampflokomotiven_1_22_5__Live_/996101__Live_Steam_/996101__live_steam_.html


Have Fun

Juergen


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!  That will certainly make a few people sit up and take notice--especially Ralph Reppingen and Regner I would think.

Keith


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Why should they... Both firms are quite occupied with their current new releases. 

Regner is doing extremely well with the live steam SAXONIA and the VICTORIA for the UK market and the last time I passed als Ralph´s place, there were huge piles of locos ready for delivery to customers. 

Still it is a very good idea of Lorenz Schug to have some Harz locos made for the German market. They will be sold out very fast. 

Have Fun 

Juergen


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

There is obviously quite a demand for them....here is the Kiss electric version:

Kiss Harz 996101

I would really like to see them do a live steam RhB loco...especially the Mallet.

Keith


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Mr. Regner will show a RhB Heidi Livesteamer at the next Toy Fair in Nuernberg.

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I better start saving now then!! 

Keith


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Better hurry if you want the Accucraft version - there will only be 100 ever made.........

A Dutch gentleman is currently showing a build log of the Regner version on the excellent UK-based G-scale Mad site - http://www.gscalemad.org.uk/

tac


----------

